# Patio slope both ways?



## Joe442 (Aug 30, 2012)

I am in the process of moving dirt around for a paver patio I will be doing next spring. It will be butted up against my house on 2 sides. One side has my patio door and the other just the house. 

Do I need to slope both ways? Can I just slope from the door side away from the door toward the yard? If I slope both ways, from left to right (look at pic) it may look funny under the door. The door is level and the pavers might be higher on the left side of the door than the right. It looks that way when I bring the line down 2 inches on my stake.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it was mine I would first fill in all those low spots in that slab, knock off all the high areas at the bottom, then attach a piece of vinyl lumber with Tap-Con screws wider then the depth of the slab (sitting a little bit underground)over the whole thing.

I would slope the slab in just one direction, away from the house.
So what if the slope shows as long as it prevents undermining of your slab.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

You can slope it one way or both, doesn't matter as long as the water will adequately shed. Typically we would shed both ways only if it worked better with existing grade, adjacent flatwork, etc...


----------



## Joe442 (Aug 30, 2012)

joecaption said:


> If it was mine I would first fill in all those low spots in that slab, knock off all the high areas at the bottom, then attach a piece of* vinyl lumber* with Tap-Con screws wider then the depth of the slab (sitting a little bit underground)over the whole thing.
> 
> I would slope the slab in just one direction, away from the house.
> So what if the slope shows as long as it prevents undermining of your slab.


What would be the reason for this and should it cover under just the door or do from end to end on that side. 

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That whole section of slab not just under the doors.
Right no you have no support under the thresholds to keep them from flexing.
That whole area looks like poop right now.
You do not want water getting in under that slab or it's going to sink and crack.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Curb along the door side with the main slope away from the door and curb along the house side to also prevent water gathering against that side.


Sound like a better plan?



Ad I don't mean a BIG curb either...


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Since it is a paver patio, slope the compacted base in any direction you need since a paver system does not have to be level or flat, but just have a firm base.

After the base is compacted to the desired contours, spread a 1" thick layer of concrete sand as a setting bed, set the pavers, spread some fine sand and compact with a plate vibrator to even out the surface and increase the stability an strength and provide a good surface that drains. - It has been done world-wide for streets to control and direct drainage.

Dick


----------

